# Checkliste Schaltschrank/Ausgangsprüfung



## sailor (14 April 2008)

Hi. Ich suche dringend eine fertige Checkliste für Schaltschrankabnahme/Ausgangsprüfungen.
Danke
Sailor







http://www.sps-forum.de/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=130809


----------



## vierlagig (14 April 2008)

wie dringend kann es sein, dass man einen thread zwei mal erstellt? davon geht es auch nicht schneller :sw19:


----------



## sailor (14 April 2008)

Sorry. Kommt nich mehr vor. Ist aber dringend.


----------



## vierlagig (14 April 2008)

da die andere antwort bereits gelöscht wurde hier nochmal der link ...

http://www.elektrofachkraft.de/fachwissen/vorlagen/checklisten


----------



## sailor (14 April 2008)

*Was<anderes auf Lager??*

Danke schon mal.
Ist irgendwie nicht das was ich brauche(150€). Hat jemand was anderes auf Lager. Speziell für Schaltschrankbau Anlagentechnik, SPS nicht für E-Inst.


----------

